# Alternative Hive Designs Wanted



## Pugs (Jul 15, 2004)

Barry,

While I don't have the details, I sure wish you could get them about the AZ hive, which was used in Slovenia in their honey houses. I think it was some kind of cross between a long hive and a drawer hive. I've found plans, but I don't read Slovenian so I can't make heads or tails out of them.

I'll try and organize my links on the hives and post them. Quite interesting, to me at least.

Pugs


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

I seen this one hive several mths ago online and i have not been able to find it again. Im not good with names so i cant remember the name but i do know that it stated that it was the most hardiest hive to build, there was alot to the structure of the hive and that the designer who invented the hive was from up north some where! The hive had a lower area and a upper area, kind of reminded me of a chinese temple. The shape of the hive was a shape that i have not seen in any other hive. I know that this might not be much info to go by but maybe there was a site i could go to that had every hive that was invented. I would recognize it soon as i seen it again! There was alot of detail in this hive and would be a challenge to build.


----------



## Bonterra Bees (Aug 30, 2009)

Barry
Take a look at these ObHs http://www.bonterrabees.com/home.html they do have some pretty unique features. Ya I'm promoting them but I do think they can be considered "Alternative Designs"
Mark


----------



## Dwellewd (Jun 10, 2010)

I have always wanted to make or purchase a Nutt Collateral Hive on this page
http://outdoorplace.org/beekeeping/history1.htm.

I don't really care if it works, I just think it looks amazing. Unfortunately I can't find any information on it.


----------



## Growing Boy (Jan 28, 2009)

This site has an amazing collection of different hive designs.
Seems like folks have been trying to build a better bee hive for a long, long time.
http://beehivejournal.blogspot.com/2010/01/alpha.html# WARNING! the links to hive designs on this page are very sloooooooooooooooooooow, but well worth the wait.

Try this link. It's an old beekeepers manual. I've really got to check this out.
Many, many designs.http://books.google.com/books?id=eT8DAAAAQAAJ&pg=PA128&lpg=PA128&dq=german+beehives&source=bl&ots=V-_gvHGLbX&sig=v_8RfJqZwoEZ_dBfrt0vVZ0bJWU&hl=en&ei=gSlKS6LtOoKrlAec2rgU&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=8&ved=0CCkQ6AEwBw#v=onepage&q=german%20beehives&f=false


----------



## Dwellewd (Jun 10, 2010)

Growing Boy said:


> This site has an amazing collection of different hive designs.
> Seems like folks have been trying to build a better bee hive for a long, long time.
> http://beehivejournal.blogspot.com/2010/01/alpha.html#


I think that website pretty much sums up the OP. I didn't even know some of these hives were possible. I can't wait to get home to view them all


----------



## Growing Boy (Jan 28, 2009)

Pretty amazing stuff there. The mind reels with the possibilities.:scratch:


----------



## Dwellewd (Jun 10, 2010)

Too bad a lot of them are probably illegal in some states from a lack of moveable frames. I like the straw hive, though I wouldn't get my smoker too close to it 
I use straw for smoker fuel


----------



## Dwellewd (Jun 10, 2010)

bonterra bees said:


> Barry
> Take a look at these ObHs http://www.bonterrabees.com/home.html they do have some pretty unique features. Ya I'm promoting them but I do think they can be considered "Alternative Designs"
> Mark


I want one of these. It's one of those things where one of my buddies might say, "Have you seen my inground pool?" and I'd say, "o, yeah? Well I have a beehive....IN MY HOUSE"


----------



## Growing Boy (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok. One more link. Ya got to watch the video. Looks like a amazing variation on the top bar concept. I wish I could understand German.
http://www.bienenkiste.de/index.html


----------



## wkinne (Jul 17, 2010)

I once saw a hive hotel, I think there was 8 or more hives built together. I thought a trailer full would make a great project.


----------



## Box (Jul 30, 2010)

In Denmark we still use a traditional hive, the variations of this is endless
and some times with 2 or 3 entrences , so it is possible to have 2 or 3 familyes together during the vinter ,here is plans for a basic model.
the hive is good for beginners ,as it offers quick access and lot of spare room 
for ekstra frames, gloves, veil, and what not.http://www.biavl.dk/index2.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_view&gid=54&Itemid=89 on biavl.dk there is a english site as well . 
box:thumbsup:


----------



## kenny61 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi Barry..i have my own design of a TBH that ive standardized using a $125,000 CNC machine..they are now in production after many hours at the computer..I build, sell and keep bees in this hive in NC and would like to be added to your page..thanks


----------



## bostek (Feb 5, 2010)

-----


----------



## bostek (Feb 5, 2010)

AŽ(AZ) hive from Slovenia: details



















If you have any questions just ask and i will try to help...


----------



## Redneck (Oct 2, 2005)

Barry, go to Beeworks.com to see an alternative hive design.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Regarding post #3 in this topic by Honeybeekeeper - you might be describing a WBC beehive, named for it's designer, William Broughton Carr. It was common in Britain, but is considered obsolete by many. It is still around due to it's attractive appearance, and is still practical as a single garden hive (that doesn't get moved) in colder climates, as the double-walled construction keeps bees warmer and drier. It is a challenge to build, and would be most practical today to modify for compatibility with standard Langstroth hive equipment, so you can simply order standard frames, boxes, etcetera locally. The originals had inner boxes 19 7/8" square. Some use (British) National frames I have seen them for sale in the catalogs and I'll reply again later when I find one. You can Google WBC hive, and I found a good photo on www.honeyshop.co.uk/hives.html If pride in your woodworking is more important to you than producing lots of honey, by all means make one with dovetail joints and use beautiful wood. Hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Holly cow! Just reminds me of trying to invent something new that hasn't been done before. Darn near impossible these days.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Redesigning the WBC to fit Langstroth boxes is not that difficult!

If you already have a Lang' box, build a double (dead air space) hive bottom that is 1 1/4" wider all the way around (22 3/8" x 18 3/4"). Set the Lang' hive in the middle. Glue down two locator blocks 3/4" wide to index each side of the hive body (8 blocks total), 1/2" from the outside edge. 

Using 1/2" lap-plank siding, make side pieces for the tapered outer box. These are trapezoids. The top is shorter than the bottom by 1/4", the sides angle in equally. The dead air space between the boxes at the top is 1/2" all the way around, 3/4" at the bottom. Each "lift" (as outer sections are called) are 3/4" taller than the inner box. The taper fit allows them to stack, and the overhang sheds rainwater, keeping the inside warm and dry.

Lay out and cut finger box joints (or dovetails) along the tapers, being sure that the patterns from the long sides fit into fingers on the short sides (one starts with a notch, the other with a finger). The same can be done with 1/2" thick flat wood instead of lap-plank for the outer box.

Make one outer box for each inner box you stack. Make a thin-skirted telescoping cover that fits inside the outer box. Make a fancy roof - it can be matching lap-plank siding, a swoop-up pagoda style roof, or a shiny copper covered lid -- you can go as crazy as you wish, so long as the inner hive box is insulated by the outer! (I've even seen one with a dormer on a hip roof with shingles). A tunnel is built between the inner hive and the outer box so that the bees don't build comb in between the inner and outer boxes.

For that much work, I would opt for a beautiful, durable wood. I would use clear water seal or clear weather-resistant finish. I would make tracing patterns, and use scrap wood for a test-run before buying cocobolo or rosewood. It could be a beautiful accent to your garden, and a source of pride for years to come. The bees love them!


----------



## Stewart Lundy (Apr 2, 2011)

What do people think of the "Hex Hive"? http://www.hexhive.com/ 

On its facebook page there are some design pictures: http://www.facebook.com/pages/California-Hex-Hives-SAVE-THE-BEES/109376852441931


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

They talk about forcing the queen to swarm by restricting space and then removing a swarm plate that opens up the rest of the hive. Why would you do that?

Comb is free spirited so I guess you crush the comb for harvest.


----------



## Stewart Lundy (Apr 2, 2011)

I didn't see the part about forcing the hive to swarm. I was under the impression that the "swarm plate" on the "hex hive" was to give them just as much space as they needed... forcing swarming doesn't make sense to me either. Maybe the goal is restoring the bee population, not harvesting honey? Seems odd to me too.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Go to the facebook page and look at "requeening the hive" photo.

Sequence is right to left.


----------



## Stewart Lundy (Apr 2, 2011)

Hm. That is peculiar. Anyway, thought i'd share that. Not one i'd likely use


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

kilocharlie said:


> Regarding post #3 in this topic by Honeybeekeeper - you might be describing a WBC beehive, named for it's designer, William Broughton Carr. It was common in Britain, but is considered obsolete by many!


The one i seen was like a hexagon bee hive, soon as i seen it i knew it would be very hard to build but i wouldnt mind giving it a try! I believe the inventor was from Pittsburgh Pa if im not mistaken! Here is a photo of a hexagon hive that i seen online that would be interesting to build! One of these days im gonna come across that hive that im looking for! 

http://gardenfreshliving.typepad.com/.a/6a00e54ece0c9e8833014e871cca93970d-320wi

Here is one i would really like to build just for the fun of it! I bet it would be very difficult!!
*Carr Stewarton Bee Hive!*
http://beehivejournal.blogspot.com/2011/01/carr-stewarton-hive.html


----------



## Alebailon (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi,

I have found this old design. The text is in Spanish, but the drawings are fine. 
These are notes from the Ministery of Agriculture talking about a hive that was designed in 1771. It gives some tips to build and handle it:

http://www.marm.es/ministerio/pags/biblioteca/hojas/hd_1943_26 y 35.pdf


----------



## John C (Sep 19, 2010)

Has anyone tried this hive or one like it?
http://m.thewarrestore.com/site/mobile?dm_path=%2Fapps%2Fwebstore%2Fproducts%2Fshow%2F1497126&fw_sig_api_key=522b0eedffc137c934fc7268582d53a1&fw_sig_access_token=99e4821ed6ea5b4c1ff554ff201c92b1430671e6&fw_sig_is_admin=0&fw_sig_tier=2&fw_sig_site=50960730&fw_sig_permissions=none&fw_sig_session_key=31060fbe983a81ab4226aefa8fad7055d7fcb663fbb5922e69be7f84f866691b-50960730&fw_sig_social=1&fw_sig_time=1319040931096&fw_sig_premium=1&fw_sig_url=http://www.thewarrestore.com/&fw_sig_permission_level=0&fw_sig=d38bc60555c9abfb9b2d09c5a2c02f17&fb_sig_network=fw#1130


----------



## Duboisi (Oct 7, 2009)

I did not find the photos about requeening. But it's probably that they restrict space to put them in swarming mode. They then make swarm cells that the queen lays in. The cells are later removed and the bees are given more space to stop the swarming impulse.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Regarding #28 - John C - the problem is that top bar hives, not having moveable frames are not legal in the U.S. The standard Warre hive has it's followers (I'm not currently one of them), but they look like a pain to work. You can see one in action in the movie "Queen of the Sun" if you can catch it in a theatre or other venue.

Honeybeekeeper - sorry, I didn't quite understand that you were looking for a hex design. I do like my 2 Langstroth adapted WBC's ... the bees in them have been doing well. My favorites are the langstroth 10-frame mediums with windows for observation.


----------



## kenny61 (Dec 13, 2009)

Kilo Charlie.
Top Bar Hives are NOT illegal in the USA. I have been building these hives for 8 yrs and have heard this BS one too many times. The biggest problem is that most hives being hand built are not standardized but as long as the hive is able to be inspected and the combs removed it IS legal. Being that the bees build their comb naturally in a TBH I have far fewer problems with pests too. My hives are strong and have never been treated with any kind of chemical whatsoever..


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

I will check into legality at my state level (California) and Federal and get back to you. I'm not an attorney, nor a judge. I will also contact my state bee inspector and ask his position regarding top bar hives, and perhaps U.C. Davis. 

The obvious alternative is an empty frame with a beeswax foundation starter strip, and let the bees do their thing. I now have a few colonies with foundation in the bottom box and stater-strip comb in the second box. 

Of the six colonies, one absconded, one swarmed down below critical mass late in the year (their remainders were combined with another hive) and 4 are wintering OK so far in a Eucalyptus stand. The one that absconded was perhaps 1/8th AHB stock, well behaved, disease free, and a strong producer (40 lbs of honey in 4 weeks june/July). I wish I had that queen back! They did tend to make a lot of comb mischief - y frames, s-frames, bridge comb, comb holes, etc. They were good candidates for more foundation and lots of inspection. 

The starter strip bees were from increase colonies from 2010 began in October with 4 or 5 frames. The were fed all the sugar/pollen/grease patty and sugar syrup they wanted, and were situated in double nucs at first. They were moved into 10-frame boxes in late November / early December, except for one colony that stayed in a 6-frame box meant for combining nucs to 10-frame boxes. I lost two colonies to swarming in January, combining the few left with other colonies.

All 6 colonies went to second boxes in February or March and two colonies were given 2 frames with starter strips. More starter strip frames went into the other boxes throughout the year. I lost the best colony in July after "correcting" some comb.

So far it has just been a little venture into Michael Bush-influenced beekeeping, not enough data to make any conclusions yet. Wax moths and Varroa mites occured in great numbers in our area this year. Other troubles came up recently when a farmer sprayed some of my hives. I lost a lot of good comb, bees, and queens.


----------



## kenny61 (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a few friends in CA with my TBH's. (Los Altos and Malibu)As long as the frames are removable for inspection the hives are legal. Ive raised bees naturally in a Langstroth hive and found that I have better chances when the frames are checkerboarded with foundationed frames which are removed once the combs in the foundationless frames are filled out and *stripped* frames are introduced. Then I had frames of drawn comb to use to checkerboard other boxes.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

I used the same strategy, except that I lost a colony that do not like so much manipulation. They took off as I was reassembling. It might be wise to limit how many frames are changed at one time.


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

About 10 years ago I saw some photos of what could be called 'Russian Garden Hives'. They were very detailed and appeared like miniture Russian cathedrals. I have never been able to find that website again.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Does a one-story ranch style hive count as alternative?


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

dragonfly said:


> Does a one-story ranch style hive count as alternative?


Only if it's cantilevered on a hillside ...



I would like to see someone modify a TBH so it could mounted at a 45° angle. 

I'm imagining an improvement in ventilation. And the possibility for the bees to move "up/down".


----------



## masini (Jan 9, 2012)

In my area most used type of hive is 12 frames and two small shops. In the two stores can use the entire frame (when put both stores). Sketches of this type of hive you can see here. http://www.miere-bucovina.ro/schite-stup-vertical-cu-12-rame.html
Width of the frames can store 45 mm, then grace can be removed for hameman queen lays eggs in the store no longer.
Excuse English because I am from Romania - Europe.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Ok, I am trying to market this hives, they are highly insulated and almost free. But the issue is the weight -lol.




















I just realized that if I ever want to do the "Almond Tour", this kind of hive is not for me... bu bu bu...


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

I really like that adobe hive! I am surprised you don't see more of them out here in NM. Definitely would keep the thieves at bay.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

This has been shared before...

While this isn't a completely new hive design, the combining of a Screened Bottom Board and a Slatted Rack into a single assembly is unique. Top entrances are also used as required. 

http://s275.photobucket.com/albums/jj305/js06807/?action=view&current=MVI_8022.mp4










"Contemporary Hive Stand"


----------



## Terra Vita (Mar 4, 2012)

Here is my alternative hive design, not sure how to classify it yet.

Top Bars (kinda hybrid between TBH and Lang)
Inner Core and Outer shell design.

I posted it earlyer just gonna relink for those not finding it..

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?265029-NEW-Top-Bar-Hive-(Vita-Hive)


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mwKKcl7rNU&feature=channel&list=UL

This channel has a number of videos of alternative hive designs..


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

No smoke, no veil, steady hands. That guy is one with bees.


----------



## danmcm (May 23, 2012)

bonterra bees said:


> Barry
> Take a look at these ObHs http://www.bonterrabees.com/home.html they do have some pretty unique features. Ya I'm promoting them but I do think they can be considered "Alternative Designs"
> Mark


So i have seen some of these and there never seems to be a good way to feed in winter with them since they will get heat from the home they will go through what little stores they have quick with possible brood rearing in the dead of winter... Wouldnt want bees loose in house but would want to feed cleanly has this been addressed?

Daniel 

Maryville, Tn


----------



## drmanhadan (Jun 13, 2012)

I have never personally seen this, but online it looks fantastic. I believe it's an English variation of a Long Hive. It's called the Beehaus, check it out:
http://www.omlet.us/products_services/products_services.php?view=Beehaus
or click here.


----------



## seamuswildflower (Apr 2, 2011)

i built 6 frame hives by accident, wrong measurment, best mistake i ever made! they are not as tippy as a 5 frame and they are lighter than an 8 or 10. they build up faster nd since the pieces are smaller you have much less waste. women love them because they are easy to handle!


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

I have built a few 6 framers. I did it on purpose though, so there would be room for a division feeder.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

as far as the video above. It is just a modification of a skep but making an elaborate structure to avoid the simple method of setting it on a shelf. in the case of the shelf feeding is possible by simply place the skep over a plate of fondant.

I was not entirely certain this guy had no clue about bees until I let eh second video run long enough to read his comment. "Bees are compassionate" that was enough for me.

Anyway at best this is an extremely over engineered skep at best.


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

I should introduce him to some of my compassionate bees.


----------



## Baja (Oct 11, 2012)

I like the Round Warre Hive https://www.box.com/s/kaonwpsc6dqdqipqweqa or the new Sun Hive from Europe (http://strathconabeekeepers.blogspot.ca/2012/07/the-sun-hive.html). The Sun hive would be more difficult to work so it might be nice to have just one or two.


----------



## Baja (Oct 11, 2012)

P.S. Not sure where I would get the cow dung from.


----------



## Slee (Jun 22, 2009)

I watched this video a while ago "*The Golden Hive*," I contacted the guy, but he says he does not have the plans. would not be that hard to figure out. I think I may give it a try looks interesting.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmYE7UxVuXI&feature=channel&list=UL


----------



## Baja (Oct 11, 2012)

Here is a modern, industrial design by Philip de los Reyes (http://adlr.info/ih/index.php?/apiary/). The frame and box handles have possibilities as does the closed cell foam (insulation,durability) but the interlocking boxes would be difficult to separate.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Very interesting design but it appears to me that the bees have a lot of space to create burr comb on the top of the frames. Anyone else see that?


----------



## Baja (Oct 11, 2012)

Good point. The convenient handle space would be filled fairly quickly with burr comb.


----------



## bumbleman (Sep 13, 2013)

The Stewarton Hive was mentioned, but I didn;t see metion of the book. I believe this is the only place it is available: The Stewarton Hive


----------

